# La mia manovra ...



## xfactor (26 Novembre 2011)

Allora aumentare le tasse o eliminare gli sprechi?

credo la seconda........

1) 

i paraculi dipendenti statali fancazzisti ed incapaci dovrebbero essere eliminati tutti e andrebbero rifatti i concorsi !


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2011)

Xfactor, non tutti gli statali sono paraculi facazzisti, ma è pur vero che nell'ambito pubblico c'è una maggiore presenza di questi che vengono tutelati come se fossero dei lavoratori. 
Cosa fare? Tra gli statali ci sono posti in esubero e posti che hanno carenza di personale, oltretutto non in regioni diverse, ma spesso anche nelle medesime città. Che fare? Spostare delle risorse umane ad altre mansioni utili rispetto a quelle inutili che hanno.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Allora aumentare le tasse o eliminare gli sprechi?
> 
> credo la seconda........
> 
> ...


Oh poffarre...ma il ministro Brunetta non aveva fatto tabula rasa?
In effetti i disservizi e i burocrati sono rimasti sempre gli stessi...
Per fortuna abbiamo avuto il gigante buono Galan che ci ha tolto el bueo de Mestre...

Vedi in Italia ci vorrebbe un triumvirato:
Io, te e Lothar!
E la Simy come segretaria....
[video=youtube;rGuro69oIes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGuro69oIes[/video]

Dalla Padania con furore...
Che la gnocca sia con noi!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;xotZPZOkjNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xotZPZOkjNg[/video]

Se ci siamo rimessi dal 1944...nulla ci può fermare no?


----------



## xfactor (26 Novembre 2011)

mument prima Daniele

regione Lombardia richiede 100,000 dipendenti? Allora si assumono prima i lumbard  e pagati dai lumbard poi vi vede se avanzano posti per altri!

regione Campania ci vogliono 300,000 dipendenti ? se gli assumono e se li pagano!!

Conte caro , simy come segretaria??????? si può fare ....... cambiamogli la carta di identità la facciamo residente a Ponte di Legno e nata a Varese!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Novembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> mument prima Daniele
> 
> regione Lombardia richiede 100,000 dipendenti? Allora si assumono prima i lumbard  e pagati dai lumbard poi vi vede se avanzano posti per altri!
> 
> ...


ma smettiamola di dire stronzate!

i dipendenti statali dovrebbero essere assunti tramite concorso PER MERITO! la provenienza non conta un cazzo! La vuoi capire che l'Italia è una nazione? Non c'è ancora stata la secessione! 

PS Requisito essenziale per l'assunzione dovrebbe essere pure la conoscenza dell'italiano, PARLATO E SCRITTO CORRETTAMENTE, caro mio


PPS Questa è per te, tesoro, te la dedico con tutto il cuore


[video=youtube;OVrVWPd5S8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVrVWPd5S8U[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> mument prima Daniele
> 
> regione Lombardia richiede 100,000 dipendenti? Allora si assumono prima i lumbard  e pagati dai lumbard poi vi vede se avanzano posti per altri!
> 
> ...


Ehm e dove li trovi dei lombardi originali  

auahhaahahahahah mi sento stermy....


----------



## Hirohito (26 Novembre 2011)

Che grande stronzata che ho letto..... i poco meritevoli stanno dappertutto. Io conosco molto bene il lavoro privato, e ci sono i fancazzisti pure là. Solo che i meccanismi per mimetizzare la scarsa voglia di lavorare cambiano.
Quello che fotte l'Italia sono i luoghi comuni. 
Non parlo degli aspetti localistici richiamati da qualcuno perchè non meritano attenzione. Inconsistenti innanzitutto da un punto di vista tecnico, senza necessità di rincorrere la morale nazionalista. 
Come si fa a credere che i fancazzisti abbiano una patria o un luogo specifico di nascita ?
Per quanto riguarda la ricetta, certo eliminare gli sprechi innanzitutto. Ma non ce la si farebbe mai, perchè sono 10 anni che si taglia, ormai si è arrivati quasi all'osso. Bisogna incidere un pochino anche l'osso, evidentemente, e lo si farà. Ma non basterà. Quello serve al pareggio di bilancio, per fermare il fabbisogno di nuove emissioni di titoli di stato, e ormai ci siamo, anzi siamo tra i primi in Europa. 
Il punto è il debito pregresso. Quello occorre ripagarlo. Non c'è via d'uscita. 
A meno che si voglia decidere di bloccare totalmente i servizi per una diecina d'anni. Per 10 anni si chiudono scuole e università, ospedali e servizi sanitari di base, trasporti pubblici e ministeri, amministrazioni locali e centrali, esercito e forze dell'ordine. 
Ecco, così ce la facciamo senza metter mani al portafogli (tranne i dipendenti pubblici, ovviamente, cui lo si toglie del tutto e vanno ad ingrassare le fila di coloro che non entrano più nei negozi, dando il colpo di grazia al settore privato).


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2011)

la mia:
1) eliminare il debito pubblico, facendolo pagare a chi l'ha fatto: tutti i governi, amministratori vari, politici etc. etc. dagli anni 70 ad oggi, se sono morti pagano gli eredi
2) diminuire di brutto le tasse, tanto le pagano sempre gli stessi, è anni che paghiamo troppo! così si aumenta la domanda interna
3) eliminare gli sprechi e combattere l'evasione fiscale più seriamente, lo sapete che chi ha aderito all'ultimo condono ha pagato una sola rata? e gli scudati? e i beni di lusso non congrui con le dichiarazioni? cominciamo da lì

poi ci sarebbero eventualmente operazioni da compiere in casi estremi, tipo invadere la svizzera e san marino di notte, o nazionalizzare le banche


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma smettiamola di dire stronzate!
> 
> i dipendenti statali dovrebbero essere assunti tramite concorso PER MERITO! la provenienza non conta un cazzo! La vuoi capire che l'Italia è una nazione? Non c'è ancora stata la secessione!
> 
> ...


Si ma da noi i bambini scrivono SABBATO con due b...in una lingua, la nostra in cui non esistono doppie...
Poi vai a parlare con la maestra  e capisci perchè i bambini sbagliano le doppie...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Che grande stronzata che ho letto..... i poco meritevoli stanno dappertutto. Io conosco molto bene il lavoro privato, e ci sono i fancazzisti pure là. Solo che i meccanismi per mimetizzare la scarsa voglia di lavorare cambiano.
> Quello che fotte l'Italia sono i luoghi comuni.
> Non parlo degli aspetti localistici richiamati da qualcuno perchè non meritano attenzione. Inconsistenti innanzitutto da un punto di vista tecnico, senza necessità di rincorrere la morale nazionalista.
> Come si fa a credere che i fancazzisti abbiano una patria o un luogo specifico di nascita ?
> ...


Ma tagliare...non è certo eliminare gli sprechi...
Sono il primo a poter dimostrare al mondo che il lavoro che svolgo io...può benissimo essere fatto in 4 ore al giorno da una persona...oppure con lo stesso risultato con 4 persone a tempo pieno...
Dipende come organizzi il lavoro...
Quella carta quaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...devi metterla làààààààààààààà...quella carta qua devi metterla làààààààààààààà...

Mah noi sappiamo benissimo che se vogliamo qualcosa...ce la dobbiamo comperare...e se vogliamo risultati...ci rivolgiamo alla sanità privata.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma da noi i bambini scrivono SABBATO con due b...in una lingua, la nostra in cui non esistono doppie...
> Poi vai a parlare con la maestra  e capisci perchè i bambini sbagliano le doppie...


A parte il fatto che nella nostra lingua le doppie esistono...


comunque non farmi fare la maestrina e andare nello specifico a cosa mi stavo riferendo... che non ne ho voglia... basta che rileggi bene e lo capisci


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> la mia:
> 1) eliminare il debito pubblico, facendolo pagare a chi l'ha fatto: tutti i governi, amministratori vari, politici etc. etc. dagli anni 70 ad oggi, se sono morti pagano gli eredi
> 2) diminuire di brutto le tasse, tanto le pagano sempre gli stessi, è anni che paghiamo troppo! così si aumenta la domanda interna
> 3) eliminare gli sprechi e combattere l'evasione fiscale più seriamente, lo sapete che chi ha aderito all'ultimo condono ha pagato una sola rata? e gli scudati? e i beni di lusso non congrui con le dichiarazioni? cominciamo da lì
> ...


1) Bisogna interrogarsi a fondo su cosa sia il famigerato debito pubblico, come è nato e come è stato gestito. Se tu indichi come responsabili X, mettiamo che so un nome a caso Craxi, gli eredi ti diranno...ceste noi i soldi non li abbiamo. Ho il vago sentore che il debito pubblico sia qualcosa scaturito dal vivere al di sopra delle nostre possibilità, senza mai chiedersi fino in fondo che so...ma lo stato dove va a prendere il denaro per gli interessi sui bot?
2) Sulle tasse, io farei un'aliquota fissa sul guadagno accertato. 
3) Per combattere l'evasione prima mossa, dare la possibilità ai privati di scaricare tutte le loro spese.
4) Incentivare al massimo la piccola e media impresa che da sempre è quella che tiene su l'Italia...
Ovvio no...le grandi industrie...viaggiano sempre in perdita...come mai?

Ci vogliono mosse azzardate...eheheheheeheh...io ricordo benissimo il 1995...con la legge tremonti...ohi...nessuno riusciva ad andare in ferie...tanto gli ordini di lavorazione da evadere erano impellenti.

Insomma mettiamo che io debba 2000 euro allo stato in tasse, io dimostro che non ho quel denaro perchè l'ho impiegato per cure odontoiatriche...ed ecco qui le parcelle...ehi stato mi abboni tu l'Iva?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che nella nostra lingua le doppie esistono...
> 
> 
> comunque non farmi fare la maestrina e andare nello specifico a cosa mi stavo riferendo... che non ne ho voglia... basta che rileggi bene e lo capisci


Per quanto io mi sforzi...non sono mai stato capace di concepire l'Italia come una nazione.
Lo stesso dicasi...per il concetto popolo italiano...
Per me restiamo un crogiuolo di etnie e di usi e costumi, di culture diverse ecc..ecc..ecc...
Basterebbe guardare la musica popolare...e i dialetti...
Nessuna nazione europea ha questa ricchezza...nessuna...
E te lo dicono gli stranieri eh?
Ti sposti di 50 km e cambia il paesaggio, l'architettura ecc..ecc..ecc...
Per me non è la non secessione che conta...
Ma conta l'affare imbarcato male con i Savoia nel 1861!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma smettiamola di dire stronzate!
> 
> i dipendenti statali dovrebbero essere assunti tramite concorso PER MERITO! la provenienza non conta un cazzo! La vuoi capire che l'Italia è una nazione? Non c'è ancora stata la secessione!
> 
> ...


Allora quinty, a me sembra, ma mi posso benissimo sbagliare...
Che...la meritocrazia sia un ' idea della destra. I migliori governano e comandano.
Invece l'idea del 18 politico, l'idea dato che ho una laurea ho diritto ad un posto di lavoro a me confacente, dato che sono operaio ho diritto al minimo sindacale...ecc..ecc..ecc...siano ideali della sinistra.
C'è poi la cultura italica della raccomandazione che mi pare sia di scuola democristiana.
Non ho nulla contro la raccomandazaione, perchè se io raccomando una persona sto offrendo delle garanzie per lei, e se questa poi delude chi alla quale l'ho garantita la figura di merda la faccio io.

Ma non è mistero per nessuno che...
In Italia ci siano stati docenti di pianoforte...che...avevano la seconda elementare e non sapevano suonare per Elisa di Beethoven...come hanno fatto a diplomarsi? Chi lo sa?

Dove ho studiato io...in Ungheria...
O tu docente mantieni il passo nella tua evoluzione e certifichi tot attività concertistica ecc..ecc...o sei out. Bannato.
Ogni tanto lo stato manda ispettori che vengono in aula a vedere come va e come insegni.
Insomma c'è chi controlla come vengono impiegate le risorse didattiche.

Ho imparato più cose in un anno là...che in dieci anni di conservatorio in Italia...
Là mi sono fatto il vero culo.
Ma ti obbligavano a studiare allo strumento sempre almeno 6 ore al giorno.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> mument prima Daniele
> 
> regione Lombardia richiede 100,000 dipendenti? Allora si assumono prima i lumbard  e pagati dai lumbard poi vi vede se avanzano posti per altri!
> 
> ...


X...
Da noi:
Gli extracomunitari fanno tutti i lavori che i paesani non vogliono più fare.
Non esiste più...ah ho una laurea, ma non c'è lavoro intanto mi adatto alla fabbrica.
No.
Sono finiti i tempi in cui pur di lavorare noi ci si adattava a tutto, e con enormi sacrifici.

Resta da capire come mai in Sicilia...
Siano tutti dipendenti della regione Sicilia.
Che lavoro fai? Sono dipendente della regione.

Sempre su gli extra devo dire una cosa...dato che mia figlia ha una classe che per metà sono extra.
Ora io ho conosciuto una coppia di genitori indiani...ebbene anche se qui fanno lavori umili...là erano due laureati: lui è un medico.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora quinty, a me sembra, ma mi posso benissimo sbagliare...
> Che...la meritocrazia sia un ' idea della destra. I migliori governano e comandano.
> Invece l'idea del 18 politico, l'idea dato che ho una laurea ho diritto ad un posto di lavoro a me confacente, dato che sono operaio ho diritto al minimo sindacale...ecc..ecc..ecc...siano ideali della sinistra.
> C'è poi la cultura italica della raccomandazione che mi pare sia di scuola democristiana.
> ...


non ho capito perché hai fatto questo discorso a me
non sono io che ho detto che bisogna dare i posti di lavoro solo a chi è nato e risiede in un certo posto
cosa c'entra la meritocrazia con la destra o la sinistra... me lo devi spiegare meglio... perché non lo capisco
tu non hai nulla contro la raccomandazione: io sì, invece
se c'è un concorso pubblico per titoli ed esame, con le raccomandazioni ci si dovrebbe pulire il culo
e allora vedi che non potrà più capitare che un docente di pianoforte non sappia suonare Per Elisa o un neo-addottorato senza pubblicazioni vinca un posto da ricercatore...


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E la Simy come segretaria....


Eccerto, le donne al loro posto, anche al lavoro.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non ho capito perché hai fatto questo discorso a me
> non sono io che ho detto che bisogna dare i posti di lavoro solo a chi è nato e risiede in un certo posto
> cosa c'entra la meritocrazia con la destra o la sinistra... me lo devi spiegare meglio... perché non lo capisco
> tu non hai nulla contro la raccomandazione: io sì, invece
> ...


COnfondo mondo pubblico e mondo privato.
Se io metto su un'accademia privata di musica, di alto perfezionamento...
DECIDO IO...chi viene ad insegnare e non un concorso.
Capito mi hai?
E decido in base solo alla tua attività concertistica.
E non sul curriculum.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COnfondo mondo pubblico e mondo privato.
> Se io metto su un'accademia privata di musica, di alto perfezionamento...
> DECIDO IO...chi viene ad insegnare e non un concorso.
> Capito mi hai?
> ...


beh certo che c'è differenza tra pubblico e privato

ma qui mi sembrava che si parlasse di dipendenti statali fancazzisti


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

Facciamo pagare l'ICI al Vaticano, tagliamo i superstipendi ai manager invece di licenziare i lavoratori, togliamo vitalizi e privilegi alla casta politica. E, soprattutto nel pubblico, smettiamola col nepotismo. Il figlio di la sorella di l'amante di la moglie di.


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Bisogna interrogarsi a fondo su cosa sia il famigerato debito pubblico, come è nato e come è stato gestito. Se tu indichi come responsabili X, mettiamo che so un nome a caso Craxi, gli eredi ti diranno...ceste noi i soldi non li abbiamo. Ho il vago sentore che il debito pubblico sia qualcosa scaturito dal vivere al di sopra delle nostre possibilità, senza mai chiedersi fino in fondo che so...ma lo stato dove va a prendere il denaro per gli interessi sui bot?
> 2) Sulle tasse, io farei un'aliquota fissa sul guadagno accertato.
> 3) Per combattere l'evasione prima mossa, dare la possibilità ai privati di scaricare tutte le loro spese.
> 4) Incentivare al massimo la piccola e media impresa che da sempre è quella che tiene su l'Italia...
> ...


allora: se è vero che le famiglie italiane pagano le tasse e riescono anche a risparmiare (ora molto meno!), e, di contro, i governi hanno fatto e fanno buchi a non finire, mi pare chiaro che la colpa del debito pubblico altissimo non è delle famiglie, bensì dei governi!
scusa, ma chi gli  ha detto di spendere di più di quello che si incassa?? senza contare l'enorme corruzione, vale a dire che al sud non si fa un cacchio perchè i soldi spariscono subito, mentre al nord si fa, ma le cose costano il triplo, e così via...

le spese mediche sono già detraibili al 19% e non hanno iva


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beh certo che c'è differenza tra pubblico e privato
> 
> ma qui mi sembrava che si parlasse di dipendenti statali fancazzisti


Vero...
Ma quelli ci saranno sempre!
A meno che di non privatizzare a nastro.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> allora: se è vero che le famiglie italiane pagano le tasse e riescono anche a risparmiare (ora molto meno!), e, di contro, i governi hanno fatto e fanno buchi a non finire, mi pare chiaro che la colpa del debito pubblico altissimo non è delle famiglie, bensì dei governi!
> scusa, ma chi gli  ha detto di spendere di più di quello che si incassa?? senza contare l'enorme corruzione, vale a dire che al sud non si fa un cacchio perchè i soldi spariscono subito, mentre al nord si fa, ma le cose costano il triplo, e così via...
> 
> le spese mediche sono già detraibili al 19% e non hanno iva


Già SOLO al 19% e con una franchigia di 250 euro.
Io voglio il 100% di detrazione per ogni spesa.
Qua la gente fa fatica ad arrivare a fine mese...per mangiare.
Qua non si capisce che avere una casa è un costo, e non un reddito.
Ok io ti pago l'ICI...tu cosa mi dai in cambio?


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

Conte e l'ICI al Vaticano, con tutti gli esercizi commerciali che detengono, non gliela facciamo pagare?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Ma quelli ci saranno sempre!
> A meno che di non privatizzare a nastro.


non è vero, basterebbe un po' di controllo


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte e l'ICI al Vaticano, con tutti gli esercizi commerciali che detengono, non gliela facciamo pagare?


Mah non lo so...bisogna vedere come sono gli immobili e a chi sono intestati...
E come sono messe le attività commerciali...

Per esempio parlo per i francescani della provincia veneta dei frati minori.
Loro non hanno neanche la partita iva. QUindi come i privati non detraggono niente di Iva.
Nessuno di loro può avere immobili intestati. Perchè chi entra nell'ordine rinuncia perfino a possibili eredità. Il voto di povertà implica non possedere nulla, neanche l'automobile.
Per le attività commerciali esiste una società la FRATER, la quale ha la partita iva e paga le tasse tanto quanto un negozio normale. E ha la sua contabilità. E' gestita da laici.
Che qua non si creda che la Basilica di San Pietro sia un immobile del papa.


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già SOLO al 19% e con una franchigia di 250 euro.
> Io voglio il 100% di detrazione per ogni spesa.
> Qua la gente fa fatica ad arrivare a fine mese...per mangiare.
> Qua non si capisce che avere una casa è un costo, e non un reddito.
> Ok io ti pago l'ICI...tu cosa mi dai in cambio?


l'ICI va al comune, e in cambio dovrebbe darti strade, scuole, ospedali, servizi sociali etc. etc.
peccato che poi si scopre, come a Parma, appalti finti (aiule di rose), ma anche qui da me eh...qui noi abbiamo il teleriscaldamento finto, vale a dire un tubo messo sotto qualche strada che serve a collegare nulla con niente!
pensa che io tutti gli anni pago la tosap, € 99,00, per avere un passo carraio tutto stuort!


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah non lo so...bisogna vedere come sono gli immobili e a chi sono intestati...
> E come sono messe le attività commerciali...


Allora anche per i laici bisognerebbe vedere.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> l'ICI va al comune, e in cambio dovrebbe darti strade, scuole, ospedali, servizi sociali etc. etc.
> peccato che poi si scopre, come a Parma, appalti finti (aiule di rose), ma anche qui da me eh...qui noi abbiamo il teleriscaldamento finto, vale a dire un tubo messo sotto qualche strada che serve a collegare nulla con niente!
> pensa che io tutti gli anni pago la tosap, € 99,00, per avere un passo carraio tutto stuort!


Capisci come iniziano le rivoluzioni eh?
La folla si inferocisce...capisci?
Appunto dovrebbe...
E allora altro sistema:
Vuoi essere amministratore pubblico?
Benissimus...
Risponderai in solido del tuo operato...invece sai com'è?
Tanto me ne frego...perchè tanto scade il mio mandato e lascio la patata ai successori...
I successori diranno...volevamo fare, ma purtroppo l'amministrazione precedente...ecc..ecc...


----------



## aristocat (26 Novembre 2011)

Sul fenomeno "raccomandazioni": è vero che in teoria, se raccomando una persona brillante, la società ci guadagna. 
E se raccomando un incapace, ci faccio una magra figura.
Ma spessissimo chi raccomanda non è preoccupato di fare brutte figure... ma solo di "sistemare" il suo caro "amico", e di garantirgli sempre protezione, non importa quali cavolate/infrazioni/mancanze sul lavoro possano verificarsi. 
Un raccomandato che si aggiudica un "posto al sole", spesso, troppo, ha anche incorporata una "protezione totale" contro le scottature da assenteismo, fancazzismo e via andare.....


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci come iniziano le rivoluzioni eh?
> La folla si inferocisce...capisci?
> Appunto dovrebbe...
> E allora altro sistema:
> ...


appunto, per questo ho scritto che il debito pubblico deve pagarlo chi lo ha fatto! come la storia dei comuni che si sono indebitati con i derivati: ma chi gli ha detto di comprarli?? io? tu? li hanno comprati con soldi nostri e prendendo anche mazzette dalle banche!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Novembre 2011)

Io sarei piuttosto per una rivitalizzazione del nervo anestetizzato.

La gente deve lavorare, per cui è inutile battere il chiodo sui risparmi. Aumentare le tasse non fa altro che far scappare la gente, ossia aumentare il nero.

Se risparmiare significa ridurre i costi dove i furbi si arricchiscono sulle spalle nostre, allora va bene. Ma nella norma "risparmio" è soltanto una riformulazione del termine "licenziamento di massa".

Fra le soluzioni ci sono alcune popolari e altre, impopolari.

Fra quelle popolari sono:

abbassamento degli stipendi dei politici
abolizione di vitalizi e privilegi
rimozione degli sprechi
ritiro delle truppe dall'estero
applicazione delle decisioni del popolo (aka referendum sul finanziamento dei partiti)
abilitazione delle strutture mediche tenute un stallo da anni, in parte da decine di anni
permesso agevolato di costruzione della prima casa
abolizione del canone RAI
diritto di licenziamento
facilitazione di assunzione
semplificazione delle dichiarazioni fiscali
detrazioni di tutte le spese
spese di scuola e istruzione a pieno carico dello stato
abbassamento dell'accise sull'energia del 12-20%
riduzione della burocrazia
obbligo di produzione di beni o servizi (zero tolleranza per scaldasedie)
eliminazione definitiva delle organizzazioni criminali
Impopolari:

riduzione forzato del consumo elettrico e carburante anche a livello industriale
utilizzo delle proprie risorse energetiche (petrolio, geotermico)
incentivazione del turismo e dell'agricoltura
abolizione delle multe sulla sovrapproduzione di alimentari
abolizione delle multe eccessive
divieto di incentivare prodotti che nuociono alla salute
riacquisto delle strutture privatizzate di base (energia, acqua, telefonia)
fermo prezzi per i prodotti di prima necessità
sostituzione di ISTAT con un ente attendibile
limitazione delle differenze di prezzo e persecuzione di cartelli
limitazione delle cause per rappresaglia
divieto di ricorso per lo stato


----------



## xfactor (26 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma smettiamola di dire stronzate!
> 
> i dipendenti statali dovrebbero essere assunti tramite concorso PER MERITO! la provenienza non conta un cazzo! La vuoi capire che l'Italia è una nazione? Non c'è ancora stata la secessione!
> 
> ...


----------



## xfactor (26 Novembre 2011)

2)

Modello Svizzero per le donne partorienti

dopo 3 mesi dal parto ..........a laurà !!!!!


3) via le spese militare e favorire le guardie regionali ( nel mio caso la Guardia padana)

per quanto riguarda il Centro e il meridione , boh. si arrangino!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Novembre 2011)

Sono una statale PRECARIA, non sono assunta, ho dei contratti che vanno da ottobre a giugno (peccato che però mi tocca lavorare anche nelle sessioni d'esami di luglio e settembre aggratis ovviamente), non mi pagano le ferie, non ho la tredicesima, non ho nessuna garanzia che a ottobre mi ridiano i miei incarichi, tutto ciò da 9 anni

e per inciso, tesorino, quando i miei figli avevano 3 mesi sono tornata a lavorare, perché le precarie hanno diritto solo a 2 mesi prima del parto e 3 dopo... e poi cazzi tuoi... se non torni a lavorare il tuo contratto lo danno a qualcun altro, e per fortuna che i miei figli sono nati in un periodo in cui nel mezzo c'erano le vacanze natalizie seguite da periodo di sospensione lezioni per esami, altrimenti il contratto non me lo facevano proprio...


Chiaro ora, tessssssssssoro?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sono una statale PRECARIA, non sono assunta, ho dei contratti che vanno da ottobre a giugno (peccato che però mi tocca lavorare anche nelle sessioni d'esami di luglio e settembre aggratis ovviamente), non mi pagano le ferie, non ho la tredicesima, non ho nessuna garanzia che a ottobre mi ridiano i miei incarichi, tutto ciò da 9 anni
> 
> e per inciso, tesorino, quando i miei figli avevano 3 mesi sono tornata a lavorare, perché le precarie hanno diritto solo a 2 mesi prima del parto e 3 dopo... e poi cazzi tuoi... se non torni a lavorare il tuo contratto lo danno a qualcun altro, e per fortuna che i miei figli sono nati in un periodo in cui nel mezzo c'erano le vacanze natalizie seguite da periodo di sospensione lezioni per esami, altrimenti il contratto non me lo facevano proprio...
> 
> ...


Mi chido perché continui a farlo anziché mandarli ... uhm ... lasciarli macerare nel loro brodo. Non credo che lo fai per benevolenza e nemmeno per un irrefrenabile desiderio masochista. Guarda, per trovare un lavoro non ci vuole molto, soltanto destinazione e concentrazione. Destinazione perché tu sai dove vuoi arrivare, cencentrazione per non lasciare nulla al caso.


----------



## aristocat (26 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi chido perché continui a farlo anziché mandarli ... uhm ... lasciarli macerare nel loro brodo. Non credo che lo fai per benevolenza e nemmeno per un irrefrenabile desiderio masochista. Guarda, per trovare un lavoro non ci vuole molto, soltanto destinazione e concentrazione. Destinazione perché tu sai dove vuoi arrivare, cencentrazione per non lasciare nulla al caso.


 Ma Quibbel, non credo che il problema sia trovare un "lavoro qualunque" . Adesso Quinty dirà la sua, però per me, se c'è anche una minimissima possibilità che un giorno i tuoi sforzi saranno premiati e che non sarai più precario... perché rinunciare così? E te lo dice una che invece ha rinunciato a una strada difficilissima, simile a quella di Quinty, per un lavoro stabile che non c'entra niente con quello che ha studiato ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Novembre 2011)

ma non erano ... "sconsigliate" ... le discussioni "politiche" ??

Cosi eh ... per sapere ...


----------



## aristocat (26 Novembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma non erano ... "sconsigliate" ... le discussioni "politiche" ??
> 
> Cosi eh ... per sapere ...


 Sì, infatti. Ma questa è "una tantum".... :sonar:


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Novembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì, infatti. Ma questa è "una tantum".... :sonar:




Grazie della risposta


----------



## aristocat (26 Novembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Grazie della risposta


  prego :singleeye:


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io sarei piuttosto per una rivitalizzazione del nervo anestetizzato.
> 
> La gente deve lavorare, per cui è inutile battere il chiodo sui risparmi. Aumentare le tasse non fa altro che far scappare la gente, ossia aumentare il nero.
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto ma non sulla facilità di licenziamento.  Ah aggiungerei anche stipendi dei manager da adeguarsi all'attivo della società. Se il bilancio è in perdita i primi stipendi da decurtare sono i loro.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma non erano ... "sconsigliate" ... le discussioni "politiche" ??
> 
> Cosi eh ... per sapere ...


Figliuolo...qui non si tratta di politica...
Ma dell'acqua che ci sta toccando il culo capissi?
E come Se dise...co l'acqua toca el culo...

Chi non tien da conto un scheo
Non vale un scheo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo...qui non si tratta di politica...
> Ma dell'acqua che ci sta toccando il culo capissi?
> E come Se dise...co l'acqua toca el culo...
> 
> ...


Ciao Conte, si capisco l'emergenza della situazione,
era solo una curiosità


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao Conte, si capisco l'emergenza della situazione,
> era solo una curiosità


Tutti al mareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

La mia manovra è...
Penem et porcencis...
Forever! XD...

Dai ragazzi fra un po' è Natale...


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutti al mareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> La mia manovra è...
> Penem et porcencis...
> ...


bah, manco le ferie faccio, 
per conto mio si potrebbe saltare a piè pari a febbraio ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma Quibbel, non credo che il problema sia trovare un "lavoro qualunque" . Adesso Quinty dirà la sua, però per me, se c'è anche una minimissima possibilità che un giorno i tuoi sforzi saranno premiati e che non sarai più precario... perché rinunciare così? E te lo dice una che invece ha rinunciato a una strada difficilissima, simile a quella di Quinty, per un lavoro stabile che non c'entra niente con quello che ha studiato ...


Lo so bene. Ma se le promozioni mancano, o è perché si è troppo buoni (mio caso) o perché non c'è l'incentivo giusto.

Quintina lavora in un posto da 9 anni e non la vogliono lasciar andare, perché si trovano bene con lei. Nel contempo vedono però che non spinge un certo tasto, e per risparmiare al posto sbagliato, non dicono nulla. Anche per evitare che la notizia si propaghi troppo e inviti altri a seguire l'esempio.

Dopo 9 anni direi che sia arrivato il momento di mostrare i denti e mordere, se necessario


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto ma non sulla facilità di licenziamento.  Ah aggiungerei anche stipendi dei manager da adeguarsi all'attivo della società. Se il bilancio è in perdita i primi stipendi da decurtare sono i loro.


Con facilità di licenziamento non intendo il permesso a licenziamenti selvaggi. Il problema di molte ditte, compreso la mia è che per trovare personale qualificato bisogna fare letteralmente salti mortali, ma una volta trovati, il più delle volte non hanno voglia di fare. Cioè fin quando sono in prova, tutto bene, poi non più. Un po' come entrare in letargo, superato l'esame del matrimonio. In tal caso, come imprenditore, vorrei poter licenziare, e non posso. Per ovviare il problema, richiedo che ciascuno prenda la sua Partita IVA. E già da lì vedo quanto sia onesto il futuro rapporto di lavoro.

Non è che vorrei fare così, ma devo, perché alla fine ciò che manda avanti la barracca, è l'impegno. Posso avere un giorno o due di svogliatezza, ma non per settimane. E non posso pretendere che qualcuno paghi per la mia svogliatezza.

Diritto e facilitazione di licenziamento in questo senso


----------



## Hirohito (27 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Con facilità di licenziamento non intendo il permesso a licenziamenti selvaggi. Il problema di molte ditte, compreso la mia è che per trovare personale qualificato bisogna fare letteralmente salti mortali, ma una volta trovati, il più delle volte non hanno voglia di fare. Cioè fin quando sono in prova, tutto bene, poi non più. Un po' come entrare in letargo, superato l'esame del matrimonio. In tal caso, come imprenditore, vorrei poter licenziare, e non posso. Per ovviare il problema, richiedo che ciascuno prenda la sua Partita IVA. E già da lì vedo quanto sia onesto il futuro rapporto di lavoro.
> 
> Non è che vorrei fare così, ma devo, perché alla fine ciò che manda avanti la barracca, è l'impegno.* Posso avere un giorno o due di svogliatezza, ma non per settimane.* E non posso pretendere che qualcuno paghi per la mia svogliatezza.
> 
> Diritto e facilitazione di licenziamento in questo senso


Ecco, qui ti quoto. Se non fai una mazza, pubblico o privato, te ne vai a casa. Magari concediamo due preavvisi, della serie: A) "sei sotto osservazione, sei a rischio downgrade" = cartellino giallo; b) "sei a un passo dal deafult" = cartellino rosso.
Tanto per usare espressioni al passo coi tempi.
:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Con facilità di licenziamento non intendo il permesso a licenziamenti selvaggi. Il problema di molte ditte, compreso la mia è che per trovare personale qualificato bisogna fare letteralmente salti mortali, ma una volta trovati, il più delle volte non hanno voglia di fare. Cioè fin quando sono in prova, tutto bene, poi non più. Un po' come entrare in letargo, superato l'esame del matrimonio. In tal caso, come imprenditore, vorrei poter licenziare, e non posso. Per ovviare il problema, richiedo che ciascuno prenda la sua Partita IVA. E già da lì vedo quanto sia onesto il futuro rapporto di lavoro.
> 
> Non è che vorrei fare così, ma devo, perché alla fine ciò che manda avanti la barracca, è l'impegno. Posso avere un giorno o due di svogliatezza, ma non per settimane. E non posso pretendere che qualcuno paghi per la mia svogliatezza.
> 
> Diritto e facilitazione di licenziamento in questo senso



Io farei così come imprenditore...
Ho 10 dipendenti...
Minimo sindacale per tutti e dieci.
Poi prendo il 50% dell'azienda e faccio di loro dieci azionisti.
Miei cari dipendenti...se l'azienda guadagna voi ci guadagnate...se l'azienda perde...voi ci rimettete.
Fate il vostro gioco.
Ci vuole il bastone e la carota.

Ora quando sostengo la piccola e media impresa è dopo aver lavorato su grandi industrie.
Sono stati due casi.
Ora io ero là con i tecnici per imparare una certa lavorazione.

Scene da apocalisse...
Una certa parte di operai lavora in santa pace.
Un'altra parte era stressante...ossia se avevano il capo che li guardava facevano qualcosa...altrimenti no.

Infine c'era una piccola parte detta dei protetti...
In quella settimana che fui là...sti qua...giravano con la bici in capannone...andavano alla macchinetta del caffè...e nessuno diceva niente...
Poi venni a sapere che erano i sindacalisti dell'azienda...
In poche parole non li si metteva a lavorare sennò incominciavano a protestare eh?

Sul non fare dopo la prova, penso sia...come dire...
Ah ora sono assunto...caàààà...non mi si può toccare neppure con uno spillo eh?

Ma siamo al paradosso eh?
Uno non può assumere un dipendente perchè finisce per togliersi il pane di bocca per darlo a lui...

E poi sentivi Bertinotti che dice...in Italia abbiamo un padronato che...fanculo!

Poi io vengo da un certo mondo del lavoro...
Ehi ragazzi ve lo dico eh?
Posso mostrarvi scientificamente che posso impiegare 4 ore o 4 giorni a cambiare una cinghia di distribuzione eh?
Ahn...speta...ho sbagliato a ordinare questo tendicinghia...
Ahn speta il magazziniere si è confuso...
Ahn speta il corriere ha sbagliato strada...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2011)




----------



## MK (27 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Con facilità di licenziamento non intendo il permesso a licenziamenti selvaggi. Il problema di molte ditte, compreso la mia è che per trovare personale qualificato bisogna fare letteralmente salti mortali, ma una volta trovati, il più delle volte non hanno voglia di fare. Cioè fin quando sono in prova, tutto bene, poi non più. Un po' come entrare in letargo, superato l'esame del matrimonio. In tal caso, come imprenditore, vorrei poter licenziare, e non posso. Per ovviare il problema, richiedo che ciascuno prenda la sua Partita IVA. E già da lì vedo quanto sia onesto il futuro rapporto di lavoro.
> 
> Non è che vorrei fare così, ma devo, perché alla fine ciò che manda avanti la barracca, è l'impegno. Posso avere un giorno o due di svogliatezza, ma non per settimane. E non posso pretendere che qualcuno paghi per la mia svogliatezza.
> 
> Diritto e facilitazione di licenziamento in questo senso


Allora comprendo. Non c'è più l'etica del lavoro che c'era una volta (c'è mai stata?). Domandiamoci come mai c'è chi lavora 24 ore al giorno e chi ne lavorerebbe due, magari a giorni alterni 
Forse va cambiato il sistema. Il minimo per tutti e chi vuole di più faccia di più. Sai con mille euro al mese per otto ore di lavoro non riesci nemmeno a permetterti di uscire a mangiare una pizza, credo che si cominci a pensare che vivere per lavorare non rientri nei bisogni degli esseri umani.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Allora comprendo. Non c'è più l'etica del lavoro che c'era una volta (c'è mai stata?). Domandiamoci come mai c'è chi lavora 24 ore al giorno e chi ne lavorerebbe due, magari a giorni alterni
> Forse va cambiato il sistema. Il minimo per tutti e chi vuole di più faccia di più. Sai con mille euro al mese per otto ore di lavoro non riesci nemmeno a permetterti di uscire a mangiare una pizza, credo che si cominci a pensare che vivere per lavorare non rientri nei bisogni degli esseri umani.


Per stare al passo con la "millennium ly", inflazione, tasse, contributi, affitti e spese base, dovremmo guadagnare circa € 3.300 al mese, per ottenere un livello di vita di 10 anni fa. Poterci andare a mangiare fuori 1-2 volte al mese, fare le ferie in un posto decente, comprarsi macchina e casa ormai appartengono a lussi proibitivi anche per chi ci lavora tanto.

L'etica del lavoro era a mio avviso migliore, quando si guadagnava abbastanza per godersi la vita almeno un po'.

La "millenium ly" è la bugia dell'ISTAT che continua a sostenere che l'aumento del costo di vita al passaggio dell'Euro sia aumentato soltanto nei margini dell'inflazione. In realtà, come tutti sappiamo, il costo è cresciuto mediamente del 70%, mentre lo stipendio è rimasto uguale di prima.

Per me, il ritorno alla Lira risolve questo ed altri problemi, perché nessuno sarà disposto a pagare in Lire ciò che invece paga in Euro.


----------



## Hirohito (27 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per stare al passo con la "millennium ly", inflazione, tasse, contributi, affitti e spese base, dovremmo guadagnare circa € 3.300 al mese, per ottenere un livello di vita di 10 anni fa. Poterci andare a mangiare fuori 1-2 volte al mese, fare le ferie in un posto decente, comprarsi macchina e casa ormai appartengono a lussi proibitivi anche per chi ci lavora tanto.
> 
> L'etica del lavoro era a mio avviso migliore, quando si guadagnava abbastanza per godersi la vita almeno un po'.
> 
> ...


Ti leggo sempre volentieri e con grande attenzione, ma non riesco ancora a capire se queste tue idee sono frutto di riflessione economica vera o sono risposte "di pancia".
Un ritorno alla lira significa senza ombra di dubbio una cosa che si chiama DEFLAZIONE. Sai cosa significa ? Tra le tante cose significa stipendio medio di un operaio a 500.000 lire. Il risultato sarebbe una GRANDE DEPRESSIONE.  Altro che stagnazione o recessione. Chi li comprerebbe i beni che si producono ? Il mercato estero ? Quale, e con quali tempi di risposta ? La prima risposta alle crisi economiche è dare fiato ai consumi interni !!!!!

Sò cazzi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ti leggo sempre volentieri e con grande attenzione, ma non riesco ancora a capire se queste tue idee sono frutto di riflessione economica vera o sono risposte "di pancia".
> Un ritorno alla lira significa senza ombra di dubbio una cosa che si chiama DEFLAZIONE. Sai cosa significa ? Tra le tante cose significa stipendio medio di un operaio a 500.000 lire. Il risultato sarebbe una GRANDE DEPRESSIONE.  Altro che stagnazione o recessione. Chi li comprerebbe i beni che si producono ? Il mercato estero ? Quale, e con quali tempi di risposta ? La prima risposta alle crisi economiche è dare fiato ai consumi interni !!!!!
> 
> Sò cazzi.


Nessuna accetterebbe che gli si dimezzasse lo stipendio. 

Questo era sott'inteso. Il ritorno alla Lira raddoppierebbe il potere di acquisto, non perché tutto suona "a metà prezzo", ma perché nessuno pagherebbe L.36.000 al chilo di carne, L.6.000 al chilo di pane o L.2.000 al caffé nel bar, L.3.300 al litro di benzina, solo per fare qualche esempio.

Lo stipendio invece rimarrebbe uguale, perché vorrei proprio vedere se ce lo dimezzano dopo non avercelo raddoppiato 10 anni fa. Gli Italiani sono buoni, ma non sono mica scemi 

---

Molti anni fa ho studiato, assieme ad altre materie ora importantissime, economia. Sono sempre stato molto attento al gioco economico del potere mondiale e alle piccole fluttuazioni, che però hanno un effetto amplificato su alcuni settori.

Ora ad esempio, tre insignificative società private stanno manovrando l'intero mondo come se fosse una partita di scacchi, e ne fanno quel che le pare. Non conoscendo lo scopo, continuo ad osservare, ma a mio avviso cercano di destabilizzare l'Eurozona per piantarsi fisicamente bene nel nostro continente, e le USA, per evitare che le fanno guerra. La guerra nel mondo arabo è poi solo un benvenuto diversivo.

Per non fare il loro gioco. Europa dovrebbe uscire dal mercato internazionale e creare un polo autonomo, simile agli USA, Russia, Cina e Giappone. Il fatto è che dipendiamo da loro, e questo non è giusto.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sono una statale PRECARIA, non sono assunta, ho dei contratti che vanno da ottobre a giugno (peccato che però mi tocca lavorare anche nelle sessioni d'esami di luglio e settembre aggratis ovviamente), non mi pagano le ferie, non ho la tredicesima, non ho nessuna garanzia che a ottobre mi ridiano i miei incarichi, tutto ciò da 9 anni
> 
> e per inciso, tesorino, quando i miei figli avevano 3 mesi sono tornata a lavorare, perché le precarie hanno diritto solo a 2 mesi prima del parto e 3 dopo... e poi cazzi tuoi... se non torni a lavorare il tuo contratto lo danno a qualcun altro, e per fortuna che i miei figli sono nati in un periodo in cui nel mezzo c'erano le vacanze natalizie seguite da periodo di sospensione lezioni per esami, altrimenti il contratto non me lo facevano proprio...
> 
> ...


Io vengo pagata anche d'estate, ma per il resto pari pari, con in più il fatto che dovrò probabilmetne spostarmi...
Ah, per pareggiare gli stipendi estivi, ci sta che io se mi facevo la maternità non venivo pagata?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ti leggo sempre volentieri e con grande attenzione, ma non riesco ancora a capire se queste tue idee sono frutto di riflessione economica vera o sono risposte "di pancia".
> Un ritorno alla lira significa senza ombra di dubbio una cosa che si chiama DEFLAZIONE. Sai cosa significa ? Tra le tante cose significa stipendio medio di un operaio a 500.000 lire. Il risultato sarebbe una GRANDE DEPRESSIONE.  Altro che stagnazione o recessione. Chi li comprerebbe i beni che si producono ? Il mercato estero ? Quale, e con quali tempi di risposta ? La prima risposta alle crisi economiche è dare fiato ai consumi interni !!!!!
> 
> Sò cazzi.


Sulla DEFLAZIONE non so.
A me sembra che in quell'epoca in cui siamo entrati nell'euro...si era in un momento di forte instabilità della lira.
Magari stare fuori dall'euro ci faceva finire come l'Argentina. 
Resta un fatto comunque...che dieci anni fa con 25mila lire, facevo il pieno...ora non mi bastano 65 euro...ossia più di 120 mila lire. 

Poi io ho visto un fenomeno con il Lat, quando ero a Riga.
La Lettonia partì con una moneta forte il Lat.
Un Lat uguale un dollaro.
Bon gli americani iniziarono a fare affari con i lettoni quando ci vollero almeno due Lat per fare un dollaro.

Si fa presto a parlare di boom economico degli anni 60...
Allora noi eravamo come una sorta di Cina...
Stipendi bassi e prodotti a buon mercato...
L'Indesit di Pordenone fece furori con il mercato statunitense.
Noi Italiani siamo un punto sulla carta geografica rispetto quel mercato.

Resta forse un problema...
Non so cosa comporterebbe per noi acquistare materie prime in euro.
Na Mazzata micidiale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi chido perché continui a farlo anziché mandarli ... uhm ... lasciarli macerare nel loro brodo. Non credo che lo fai per benevolenza e nemmeno per un irrefrenabile desiderio masochista. Guarda, per trovare un lavoro non ci vuole molto, soltanto destinazione e concentrazione. Destinazione perché tu sai dove vuoi arrivare, cencentrazione per non lasciare nulla al caso.



rispondo in ritardo....


comunque....

lo faccio perché è il lavoro che voglio fare, che mi piace, mi soddisfa e mi gratifica 

e perché spero che un giorno tutti gli sforzi che sto facendo mi vengano riconosciuti


----------



## Hirohito (27 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna accetterebbe che gli si dimezzasse lo stipendio.
> 
> Questo era sott'inteso. Il ritorno alla Lira raddoppierebbe il potere di acquisto, non perché tutto suona "a metà prezzo", ma perché nessuno pagherebbe L.36.000 al chilo di carne, L.6.000 al chilo di pane o L.2.000 al caffé nel bar, L.3.300 al litro di benzina, solo per fare qualche esempio.
> 
> Lo stipendio invece rimarrebbe uguale, perché vorrei proprio vedere se ce lo dimezzano dopo non avercelo raddoppiato 10 anni fa. Gli Italiani sono buoni, ma non sono mica scemi


Ascolta, quando ho parlato di operai a 500.000 lire non intendevo certo che da un giorno all'altro gli abbassano lo stipendio. Sarebbe la rivoluzione. Ovviamente mi riferivo al potere d'acquisto, che finirebbe molto più in basso (500.000 lire era tanto x dare un numero, magari si abbatterebbe pure di più, chi lo sa....). E questo succederebbe perchè alla lira bisognerebbe dare un valore di riferimento, che non potrebbe che essere MOLTO INFERIORE all'euro, per dare competitività alle imprese (unico vantaggio del ritorno alla lira). In pratica si decide, ad esempio, che 100 euro corrispondono, che so, a 100.000 lire. I beni prodotti in Italia, ammesso che fossero prodotti senza materie prime importate, si venderebbero all'estero alla metà del valore attuale (ottimo per chi fa export) mentre all'interno, per i nostri consumatori non succederebbe, in teoria, nulla. Purtroppo per l'Italia le materie prime importate sono la regola, anche gli stessi carburanti, etc : in pratica sarebbe impossibile che i prezzi dei beni abbiano la stessa riduzione degli stipendi. Il consumatore ci perderebbe dunque in potere d'acquisto, perchè nessun imprenditore può abbassare i prezzi al di sotto dei propri costi di produzione. Ma pensate, poi, ai prodotti importati: alla gente costerebbero il doppio (altro che migliore potere d'acquisto !!!). E il debito pubblico ? Siccome è stato emesso in euro, bisogna ripagarlo in in valore corrispondente, dunque si raddoppierebbe di valore. In pratica si andrebbe al default: lo Stato diventa insolvente. Le banche falliscono, i capitali prendono il volo, gli stati esteri non si fidano più di noi. Le banche che sopravvivono aumentano i tassi di interesse per convincere gli investitori a depositare risparmi, in questo aiutati dallo Stato che aumenta il tasso di sconto per controllare l'inevitabile inflazione "importata". I mutui esplodono. Un disastro.
Quibbel, pensaci.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per stare al passo con la "millennium ly", inflazione, tasse, contributi, affitti e spese base, dovremmo guadagnare circa € 3.300 al mese, per ottenere un livello di vita di 10 anni fa. Poterci andare a mangiare fuori 1-2 volte al mese, fare le ferie in un posto decente, comprarsi macchina e casa ormai appartengono a lussi proibitivi anche per chi ci lavora tanto.
> 
> L'etica del lavoro era a mio avviso migliore, quando si guadagnava abbastanza per godersi la vita almeno un po'.
> 
> ...


Mà...

Il petrolio si paga in dollari, e al momento l'euro ci salva...
Se dovessimo pagarlo in dollari convertendo dalla lira, staremmo freschi... i prezzi salirebbero ancora, perchè il costo del petrolio incide molto, mentre gli stipendi al meglio del meglio non salirebbero.
Mà, non mi sembra una soluzione... uscire dalla moneta unica mi sembra come rinunciare a una protezione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ascolta, quando ho parlato di operai a 500.000 lire non intendevo certo che da un giorno all'altro gli abbassano lo stipendio. Sarebbe la rivoluzione. Ovviamente mi riferivo al potere d'acquisto, che finirebbe molto più in basso (500.000 lire era tanto x dare un numero, magari si abbatterebbe pure di più, chi lo sa....). E questo succederebbe perchè alla lira bisognerebbe dare un valore di riferimento, che non potrebbe che essere MOLTO INFERIORE all'euro, per dare competitività alle imprese (unico vantaggio del ritorno alla lira). In pratica si decide, ad esempio, che 100 euro corrispondono, che so, a 100.000 lire. I beni prodotti in Italia, ammesso che fossero prodotti senza materie prime importate, si venderebbero all'estero alla metà del valore attuale (ottimo per chi fa export) mentre all'interno, per i nostri consumatori non succederebbe, invece, nulla. Purtroppo per l'Italia le materie prime importate sono la regola, anche gli stessi carburanti, etc : sarebbe dunque impossibile per i prezzi dei beni lo stesso adeguamento degli stipendi. Il consumatore ci perderebbe dunque in potere d'acquisto, perchè nessun imprenditore può abbassare i prezzi al di sotto dei propri costi di produzione. Ma pensate ai prodotti importati: alla gente costerebbero il doppio (altro che migliore potere d'acquisto !!!). E il debito pubblico ? Siccome è stato emesso in euro, bisogna ripagarlo in in valore corrispondente, dunque si raddoppierebbe di valore. In pratica si andrebbe al default: *lo Stato diventa insolvente. Le banche falliscono, i capitali prendono il volo, gli stati esteri non si fidano più di noi.*
> Quibbel, pensaci.


Sarebbe perfetto. Perde solo chi ha troppo e si tornerebbe poveri. Ma tutti. Non è il male peggiore.

Il male peggiore si verifica ora, dove qualunque cosa fai, sai già che non sarai mai in grado di pagare il debito e non potrai scegliere un governo che faccia affari del popolo. Essenzialmente è l'educazione di "come rubare senza farsi beccare" e del "se lo possono fare loro, perché non io?". Non è più una questione etica, ma esistenziale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà...
> 
> Il petrolio si paga in dollari, e al momento l'euro ci salva...
> Se dovessimo pagarlo in dollari convertendo dalla lira, staremmo freschi... i prezzi salirebbero ancora, perchè il costo del petrolio incide molto, mentre gli stipendi al meglio del meglio non salirebbero.
> Mà, non mi sembra una soluzione... uscire dalla moneta unica mi sembra come rinunciare a una protezione.


Dimentichi che le risorse di petrolio di Italia sono sufficienti (senza sprechi) per 10 anni. Italia poi ha l'energia geotermica che potrebbe dare a tutti i paesi europei. Italia è il Granaio d'Europa. Sono tutti fattori che cercano nascondercelo a tutti i costi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ascolta, quando ho parlato di operai a 500.000 lire non intendevo certo che da un giorno all'altro gli abbassano lo stipendio. Sarebbe la rivoluzione. Ovviamente mi riferivo al potere d'acquisto, che finirebbe molto più in basso (500.000 lire era tanto x dare un numero, magari si abbatterebbe pure di più, chi lo sa....). E questo succederebbe perchè alla lira bisognerebbe dare un valore di riferimento, che non potrebbe che essere MOLTO INFERIORE all'euro, per dare competitività alle imprese (unico vantaggio del ritorno alla lira). In pratica si decide, ad esempio, che 100 euro corrispondono, che so, a 100.000 lire. I beni prodotti in Italia, ammesso che fossero prodotti senza materie prime importate, si venderebbero all'estero alla metà del valore attuale (ottimo per chi fa export) mentre all'interno, per i nostri consumatori non succederebbe, in teoria, nulla. Purtroppo per l'Italia le materie prime importate sono la regola, anche gli stessi carburanti, etc : in pratica sarebbe impossibile che i prezzi dei beni abbiano la stessa riduzione degli stipendi. Il consumatore ci perderebbe dunque in potere d'acquisto, perchè nessun imprenditore può abbassare i prezzi al di sotto dei propri costi di produzione. Ma pensate, poi, ai prodotti importati: alla gente costerebbero il doppio (altro che migliore potere d'acquisto !!!). E il debito pubblico ? Siccome è stato emesso in euro, bisogna ripagarlo in in valore corrispondente, dunque si raddoppierebbe di valore. In pratica si andrebbe al default: lo Stato diventa insolvente. Le banche falliscono, i capitali prendono il volo, gli stati esteri non si fidano più di noi. Le banche che sopravvivono aumentano i tassi di interesse per convincere gli investitori a depositare risparmi, in questo aiutati dallo Stato che aumenta il tasso di sconto per controllare l'inevitabile inflazione "importata". I mutui esplodono. Un disastro.
> Quibbel, pensaci.


Il potere di acquisto ovviamente, a primo colpo d'occhio, sarebbe bassissimo. Ma vuoi vedere che poi i prezzi si abbassano con la stessa velocità con cui sono stati gonfiati o anche prima? E' scontato.


----------



## Hirohito (27 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dimentichi che le risorse di petrolio di Italia sono sufficienti (senza sprechi) per 10 anni. Italia poi ha l'energia geotermica che potrebbe dare a tutti i paesi europei. Italia è il Granaio d'Europa. Sono tutti fattori che cercano nascondercelo a tutti i costi.


Sull'energia ho altre infromazioni, tuttavia potresti fornirmi le fonti da cui hai preso questi dati ? Magari sbaglio io.
Sulla ricchezza in beni agricoli, poi, lasciamo perdere. Quelli li producono a prezzi molto più competitivi di noi molti altri Stati. Fatti un giro sulle quotazione della frutta in Nordafrica e Turchia, dell'olio in Spagna, Tunisia e Grecia, del latte in Estonia, Ungheria, Polonia, e così via.
Ma quando ci decidiamo a prendere a calci i luoghi comuni ?
C'è una sola via d'uscita. RIPAGARE IL DEBITO PUBBLICO. COME STANNO FACENDO IN BELGIO RIACQUSTANDO IN CASA I TITOLI DI STATO.


----------



## Hirohito (27 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il potere di acquisto ovviamente, a primo colpo d'occhio, sarebbe bassissimo. Ma vuoi vedere che poi *i prezzi si abbassano con la stessa velocità con cui sono stati gonfiati o anche prima*? E' scontato.


Te venderesti al di sotto del tuo costo di produzione ? Io no. Chiudo, ovviamente.


----------



## Hirohito (27 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Te venderesti al di sotto del tuo costo di produzione ? Io no. Chiudo, ovviamente.


E aggiungo che bisogna riflettere sulle ragioni dei prezzi "gonfiati". Non è il produttore primario che ha gonfiato, ma la catena intermedia. Facciamo ancora il caso dei beni agricoli. Ad esempio gli agrumi. I contadini prendono 20-30 centesimi al kg. Si vendono mediamente a 1.50-2 euro. Chi incassa la differenza ? Chi prepara il prodotto all'ingrosso e la grande distribuzione. Ridurre al minimo questa catena abbatterebbe i prezzi, ma comporterebbe licenziamenti. Aumenterebbero i disoccupati. 
La mia opinione è che, ripagato al 40 % il debito pubblico, il sistema, con qualche aggiustamento che riduca la finanza e nobiliti l'economia vera (tipo Tobin tax), possa riprendere a funzionare.


----------



## xfactor (28 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sono una statale PRECARIA, non sono assunta, ho dei contratti che vanno da ottobre a giugno (peccato che però mi tocca lavorare anche nelle sessioni d'esami di luglio e settembre aggratis ovviamente), non mi pagano le ferie, non ho la tredicesima, non ho nessuna garanzia che a ottobre mi ridiano i miei incarichi, tutto ciò da 9 anni
> 
> e per inciso, tesorino, quando i miei figli avevano 3 mesi sono tornata a lavorare, perché le precarie hanno diritto solo a 2 mesi prima del parto e 3 dopo... e poi cazzi tuoi... se non torni a lavorare il tuo contratto lo danno a qualcun altro, e per fortuna che i miei figli sono nati in un periodo in cui nel mezzo c'erano le vacanze natalizie seguite da periodo di sospensione lezioni per esami, altrimenti il contratto non me lo facevano proprio...
> 
> ...


Vedi cara ,se sei precaria devi ringraziare i tuoi amici paraculati statali che con il voto hanno comprato il ....tuo ...posto di lavoro e il lavoro che prima svolgeva una persona ora sono in tre a farlo , quindi visto che ....costate troppo . dividetevi le ore lavorative!!! ......per quello ho scritto prima che sono le regioni che dovrebbero gestire quello che lo statalismo stà gestendo ora....( scuole, ospedali, eccc....ecc....) senza leggi statali che di fatto non danno la possibilità alle stesse di essere indipendenti........

pi esse tesoro visto che l'Ittallia è una ,unita, chiediti come mai se al Nord hai 50 ti danno 3 anni di mobilità ed invece al sud 4? già..........non scrivo il resto che potrai trovare sul sito imps.ora te saludi tesssorrro devo pensare alla mia manovra!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Novembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Vedi cara ,se sei precaria devi ringraziare i tuoi amici paraculati statali che con il voto hanno comprato il ....tuo ...posto di lavoro e il lavoro che prima svolgeva una persona ora sono in tre a farlo , quindi visto che ....costate troppo . dividetevi le ore lavorative!!! ......per quello ho scritto prima che sono le regioni che dovrebbero gestire quello che lo statalismo stà gestendo ora....( scuole, ospedali, eccc....ecc....) senza leggi statali che di fatto non danno la possibilità alle stesse di essere indipendenti........
> 
> pi esse tesoro visto che l'Ittallia è una ,unita, chiediti come mai se al Nord hai 50 ti danno 3 anni di mobilità ed invece al sud 4? già..........non scrivo il resto che potrai trovare sul sito imps.ora te saludi tesssorrro devo pensare alla mia manovra!


Buona giornata, ammmmmmmmore


----------



## xfactor (28 Novembre 2011)

non ricordo il punto........facciamo


4) L'IVA ( non la Zanicchi) portarla al 30% ma dare la possibilità a tutti cittadini di poter detrarre il 25% su tutti i beni di consumo.......dallo smalto per le unghie ( io lo vieterei ) alla carta da sedere ecc....ecc.... la rimanenza cosi suddivisa 4% alla regione di appartenenza e solo 1% allo stato centrale che tanto non servirebbe più!!!!!

5) cittadini extracee...........

se residenti da almeno 15 anni in regione stessi diritti e stessi doveri ( voto, cariche politiche .tutto come noi ittalliannni) 

Se non lavoratori o nullafacenti senza permessi ecc....ecc.... 
fora di bal ......


----------



## xfactor (28 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Buona giornata, ammmmmmmmore



che femmina.... PADANA..... D.O.C,     D.O.P, ISO 9004, ,IGE, URINE COMPLETO , e aggiungo la VES, PCR!

Ti chiederai perchè la PCR ? mi sa tanto di Partito Comunista Rivoluzionario!:singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Novembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> che femmina.... PADANA..... D.O.C,     D.O.P, ISO 9004, ,IGE, URINE COMPLETO , e aggiungo la VES, PCR!
> 
> Ti chiederai perchè la PCR ? mi sa tanto di Partito Comunista Rivoluzionario!:singleeye:



basta, con te non parlo più, sono offesa 


per una volta che sono stata gentile... manco mi caghi!


----------



## xfactor (28 Novembre 2011)

ti ho risposto.... in ritardo ma fatto.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah non lo so...bisogna vedere come sono gli immobili e a chi sono intestati...
> E come sono messe le attività commerciali...
> 
> Per esempio parlo per i francescani della provincia veneta dei frati minori.
> ...


Eh va beh... con tutti gli ordini mi tiri fuori i Francescani... vogliamo parlare dei domenicani invece? o dei salesiani? delle sorelle di maria, di tanti altri ordini che gestiscono scuole private? vogliamo parlare degli alberghi e dei convitti dove lavorano ragazzine minorenni bisognose, in cambio di vitto e alloggio?Vogliamo parlare delle banche?Basta che in un'edificio ci sia una cappella consacrata e non pagano l'ici, in territorio italiano... varrà anche per le altre religioni?


----------



## xfactor (28 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh va beh... con tutti gli ordini mi tiri fuori i Francescani... vogliamo parlare dei domenicani invece? o dei salesiani? delle sorelle di maria, di tanti altri ordini che gestiscono scuole private? vogliamo parlare degli alberghi e dei convitti dove lavorano ragazzine minorenni bisognose, in cambio di vitto e alloggio?Vogliamo parlare delle banche?Basta che in un'edificio ci sia una cappella consacrata e non pagano l'ici, in territorio italiano... varrà anche per le altre religioni?



Il male ...., il nostro male è Dio, la Chiesa o il Vaticano?

NESSUMO PARLA DI EVASIONE?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh va beh... con tutti gli ordini mi tiri fuori i Francescani... vogliamo parlare dei domenicani invece? o dei salesiani? delle sorelle di maria, di tanti altri ordini che gestiscono scuole private? vogliamo parlare degli alberghi e dei convitti dove lavorano ragazzine minorenni bisognose, in cambio di vitto e alloggio?Vogliamo parlare delle banche?Basta che in un'edificio ci sia una cappella consacrata e non pagano l'ici, in territorio italiano... varrà anche per le altre religioni?


Sbri...io ho parlato di ciò che conosco...
Di quello che non so...non parlo eh?
Non conosco nulla dei domenicani ecc..ecc..ecc...

Scuole private?
Mi pare che arranchino sempre di più...
Mica hanno sovvenzioni dallo stato eh?
Si devono arrangiare in qualche modo...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2011)

Poi Sbri io non so come funzioni...ma ad esempio...
I francescani conventuali hanno le più grandi basiliche.
Non da ultima sant'Antonio di Padova.
Ecco là loro vivono come ospiti operai.
Confessano, celebrano messe, tutta l'economia è gestita dal vaticano.
La chiesa ha detto questa è una Basilica Pontificia.
E' il Vaticano che paga gli uscieri, tutto il personale ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc..
Non penso che i frati riuscirebbero a mantenere quell'arsenale.

COsì mi pare sia per i capuccini di Padre Pio...
Fatta la basilica...paffete i schei li gestiamo noi...

Ma non ho la più pallida idea di come la CHiesa e il Vaticano gestiscano il denaro.
Se per opere di beneficenza, o per mantenere Night Club.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbri...io ho parlato di ciò che conosco...
> Di quello che non so...non parlo eh?
> Non conosco nulla dei domenicani ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> ...


Lesovvenzioni le hanno invece, le devono avere per principio costituzionale. Se arrancano è perchè c'è sempre meno gente che se le può permettere, probabilmente.


----------



## Simy (28 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma non ho la più pallida idea di come la CHiesa e il Vaticano gestiscano il denaro.
> Se per opere di beneficenza, o per mantenere Night Club*.


se ne potrebbe parlare per una vita....ma meglio un no comment!


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Il male ...., il nostro male è Dio, la Chiesa o il Vaticano?
> 
> NESSUMO PARLA DI EVASIONE?


Certo che se ne parla. Soluzioni?

ps Sbri gli istituti religiosi non cattolici pagano l'ICI?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lesovvenzioni le hanno invece, le devono avere per principio costituzionale. Se arrancano è perchè c'è sempre meno gente che se le può permettere, probabilmente.


Mah..
Io sono impiegato amministrativo di una scuola media legalmente riconosciuta.
No comment.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah..
> Io sono impiegato amministrativo di una scuola media legalmente riconosciuta.
> No comment.


Io non sono dentro le scuole paritarie, mi limito a leggere i dati dei decreti sui buoni scuola e delle finanziarie... poi magari non arrivano quei soldi lì, tanto è solo istruzione...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E aggiungo che bisogna riflettere sulle ragioni dei prezzi "gonfiati". *Non è il produttore primario che ha gonfiato, ma la catena intermedia.* Facciamo ancora il caso dei beni agricoli. Ad esempio gli agrumi. I contadini prendono 20-30 centesimi al kg. Si vendono mediamente a 1.50-2 euro. Chi incassa la differenza ? Chi prepara il prodotto all'ingrosso e la grande distribuzione. Ridurre al minimo questa catena abbatterebbe i prezzi, ma comporterebbe licenziamenti. Aumenterebbero i disoccupati.
> La mia opinione è che, ripagato al 40 % il debito pubblico, il sistema, con qualche aggiustamento che riduca la finanza e nobiliti l'economia vera (tipo Tobin tax), possa riprendere a funzionare.


Esatto. Questi, vedrai, abbasseranno in fretta quando vedono i clienti incazzati neri. Un po' è già cominciato. Ad esempio, a Bologna, in certi posti, ora si mangia per 15 Euri, dove prima non bastavano 30. In alcune pizzerie, la margherita è calata da 6+ Euri a 4-3,50. Nei nostri bar, il panino è calato da 5 a 2,80. Cioè sono piccoli segnali che di margine c'è e quale tipo di mangia mangia c'è stato sulle nostre spalle (e quanto c'è ancora).

Se poi togliamo le multe per la sovraproduzione di alimentari, i prezzi si abbasseranno talmente che finalmente si potrà prendere un litro di latte da 0,80, il pane da 1,0 al chilo, e cose del genere. Il motivo per cui costa poco all'estero è che qui i prezzi sono tenuti alti artificialmente. Non c'è altra ragione.


----------



## Hirohito (28 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Esatto. Questi, vedrai, abbasseranno in fretta quando vedono i clienti incazzati neri. Un po' è già cominciato. Ad esempio, a Bologna, in certi posti, ora si mangia per 15 Euri, dove prima non bastavano 30. In alcune pizzerie, la margherita è calata da 6+ Euri a 4-3,50. Nei nostri bar, il panino è calato da 5 a 2,80. Cioè sono piccoli segnali che di margine c'è e quale tipo di mangia mangia c'è stato sulle nostre spalle (e quanto c'è ancora).
> 
> Se poi togliamo le multe per la sovraproduzione di alimentari, i prezzi si abbasseranno talmente che finalmente si potrà prendere un litro di latte da 0,80, il pane da 1,0 al chilo, e cose del genere. Il motivo per cui costa poco all'estero è che qui i prezzi sono tenuti alti artificialmente. Non c'è altra ragione.


Non è esattamente così. Il calo dei prezzi che stai vedendo è l'ultimo, poi c'è la chiusura. E' l'inizio della deflazione, cui seguirebbe disoccupazione e crollo totale dei consumi. 
Sul secondo punto invece ti sbagli totalmente, secondo me. Le multe per le sovraproduzioni sono conseguenti a sforamenti su quote assegnate per SOSTENERE il prezzo agli agricoltori. Non credo si possa chiamare speculazione o gonfiaggio artificiale del prezzi. Senza il regime delle quote (che sta per essere cancellato) ci sarà la convergenza dei beni agricoli verso il costo più basso, con inevitabile fallimento di intere aree agricole, che non riusciranno a fare più profitti per esistere. 
Facciamo il caso del latte. Il prezzo più vantaggioso alla stalla oggi è nei paesi dell'Est europeo: Romania circa 25 cent/litro, Polonia circa 28 cent, *LOMBARDIA 40 cent. *vedi: _http://www.clal.it/index.php?section=confronto_est_
Senza le quote ogni paese sarà libero di produrre quanto vorrà. Sai quale sarà la conseguenza ? Che le stalle italiane chiuderanno perchè non potranno competere, e quelle dell'est si ingrandiranno, producendo di più a costi ancora più bassi. Non escludo che gli stessi allevatori italiani andranno ad aprire aziende all'estero, delocalizzando persino l'agricoltura (ultima risorsa che abbiamo !!!!!). E l'industria cosa farà ? Starà a guardare o delocalizzerà a sua volta, andando a produrre laddove c'è materia prima a basso costo senza oneri di trasporto ? Fate un pò voi.... e non è una previsione lontana, sta già succedendo !!!!
E' vero, pagheremo il latte meno (forse), ma con quali soldi, visto che ci sarà il deserto totale a livello occupazionale ?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Novembre 2011)

Non si andrà a comprare latte e pane all'estero, semplicemente perché se crolla l'economia, non ci sono soldi.

E' una situazione già vista.

Riassumendo, se si torna alla Lira, tutti i valori di oggi si azzerano. Ci sarà qualcuno che darà un valore base alle cose e che assegna a tutti una moneta sostituitiva con la quale potrà acquistare cibo, rigorosamente prodotto nel proprio paese. Questa volta non arrivano gli americani, sia ben chiaro. E gli Ungheresi non ci regaleranno un solo litro di latte da 0,25 Euro, ne puoi essere certo. La moneta non avrà alcun valore all'estero. Ma ci saranno le mucche, e tante, tante persone disoccupate, che però aiuteranno in un nonnulla in campagna, perché guarda che miracolo, da mangiare c'è. Non ci saranno olive di Spagna e vino dal Portogallo, carne in scatola dall'Argentina e caviale dall Cina, ma olive, grano, carne e frutta nostrana.

All'improvviso, possedere una macchina non significa più nulla, l'iPod al massimo farà da arredamento, ma più probabilmente sarà riciclato, in cambio di una candela, se ti va grasso.

Ci sarà chi comprerà una mela e un uovo in cambio di una casa. Ma più che altro, si tornerà ad essere un solo popolo che sa esattamente cosa vuole.

La deflazione è uno spauracchio economico, ma dove non ci sono soldi, non c'è. Il crollo economico riduce il potere di acquisto, ma quando i soldi non valgono più nulla è necessario che avvenga, perché si possa ristabilire l'equilibrio perso. La società basata sulla crescita costante e il consumo, non potrà sostenere l'andamento corrente in eterno, e qualunque tentativo di trovare una soluzione ora, causerà una catastrofe peggiore più tardi.

In altre parole, abbiamo vissuto per troppo tempo oltre le nostre possibilità e ora si presenta il conto, che non siamo in grado di saldare. La soluzione è ricominciare dal nulla e accertarsi che non avvenga troppo presto una situazione analoga, e, soprattutto, che non ci lasceremo abbindolare dal prossimo Hitler e Mussolini, che non aspettano altro che questo momento.


----------



## Hirohito (28 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non si andrà a comprare latte e pane all'estero, semplicemente perché se crolla l'economia, non ci sono soldi.
> 
> E' una situazione già vista.
> 
> ...


Evocazione suggestiva. Il ritorno alla preistoria. All'infanzia economica. 
Una nuova alba post globale, elementare, essenziale, pura.
Ma è troppo tardi. Non andrà così.
Le disuguaglianze sono ormai radicate, entrate nel DNA.
Dove è partito lo squilibrio non ci sarà mai più equilibrio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Evocazione suggestiva. Il ritorno alla preistoria. All'infanzia economica.
> Una nuova alba post globale, elementare, essenziale, pura.
> Ma è troppo tardi. Non andrà così.
> Le disuguaglianze sono ormai radicate, entrate nel DNA.
> Dove è partito lo squilibrio non ci sarà mai più equilibrio.


Una quintina fatalistica


----------



## Hirohito (28 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Una quintina fatalistica


Direi quasi tombola....:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non si andrà a comprare latte e pane all'estero, semplicemente perché se crolla l'economia, non ci sono soldi.
> 
> E' una situazione già vista.
> 
> ...


Sul rosso mi trovi profondamente d'accordo...
Mah...
Il prossimo Mussolini deve essere bravissimo e scaltro...ha due nemici che i suoi predecessori non avevano: l'informazione e l'istruzione.
Poi c'è il ceto medio, che all'epoca di Mussolini non c'era.
L'Italia era un paese di poveracci contadini.

Io penso che il sistema per sistemare il debito pubblico...sia...eheheheheehehe...
Far fallire lo stato.
Come fanno da noi le aziende? Falliscono e ripartono con altro nome...così si inculano tutti i creditori.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Una quintina fatalistica


Cioè ci vuole la catana di Quintina per risolvere i problemi in Italia
E non un tedesco con un can lupin...

O....

La me dona?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul rosso mi trovi profondamente d'accordo...
> Mah...
> Il prossimo Mussolini deve essere bravissimo e scaltro...ha due nemici che i suoi predecessori non avevano: l'informazione e l'istruzione.
> Poi c'è il ceto medio, che all'epoca di Mussolini non c'era.
> ...


Il Mussolini di oggi non promette pane e ricchezze, ma una poltrona 

Con l'ignoranza che c'è, vince alla grande


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il Mussolini di oggi non promette pane e ricchezze, ma una poltrona
> 
> Con l'ignoranza che c'è, vince alla grande


Guarda che manovra...buaahahahahahaahaha...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che manovra...buaahahahahahaahaha...
> 
> View attachment 4322




Non ho capito l'ultima ...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non ho capito l'ultima ...


SI fa! La do io, si fa la do io...

Nel mio dialetto: MI...sta per io!


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il Mussolini di oggi non promette pane e ricchezze, ma una poltrona
> 
> Con l'ignoranza che c'è, vince alla grande


Sapere è potere.
Ci vogliono ignoranti, per questo stanno sfasciando la scuola.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

*che ne pensate? Non riesco a portare il grafico...*

Buon giorno a tutti.

penso che ad oggi come popolo italiano stiamo vivendo una situazione di frustrazione ed impotenza! Qualcuno ci sta spegnendo la luce.…….
DOBBIAMO APRIRE GLI OCCHI e SUBITO!!!!

Il grafico di seguito riportato evidenzia il differenziale creatosi tra la produzione industriale tedesca e quella italiana con l'introduzione dell'Euro:





Fintanto che avevamo la nostra LIRETTA e ogni tanto potevamo stampare moneta o fare una bella e sana “svalutazione competitiva” le cose andavano per il verso giusto per noi italiani. La PRODUZIONE INDUSTRIALE italiana, vero motore dell’economia, andava di pari passo a quella tedesca.

Con l’introduzione dell’EURO la frattura tra la loro produzione industriale e la nostra ha cominciato a farsi evidente! Oggi è insostenibile. La crescita tedesca negli ultimi anni è stata per il 70% dovuta alle sue esportazioni all’interno dell’UE. La Germania in pratica ha cannibalizzato l’Europa!

Negli ultimi mesi l’attenzione è stata sul nostro DEBITO PUBBLICO. Ma aspettiamo la FRANCIA, la SPAGNA, il PORTOGALLO al varco! La Grecia e l’Irlanda sono ormai fallite de facto!

Nella Storia dell’Umanità non c’è mai stata un’unione monetaria tra Paesi che sia sopravvissuta per più di 12 anni senza un’unione FISCALE tra gli Stati stessi! Oggi l’Euro ha 11 anni di vita!

Quindi o diventiamo gli STATI UNITI D’EUROPA velocemente oppure io vedo solo 2 soluzioni definitive:

·       La BCE stampa moneta come la FED americana, la BOJ giapponese e la BOE inglese e la massa monetaria aumenta sensibilmente nell’economia. La massa monetaria in circolazione è come il sangue in un corpo umano! Si parla che servono circa 3.000.000.000.000 di Euro per sostenere i PIIGS…

·       Torniamo alla LIRETTA e alla nostra Banca d’Italia che torna a stampare. Torniamo in pratica ad essere padroni della nostra moneta, che significa tornare ad essere padroni del nostro potere, della nostra ricchezza, del nostro futuro!

Tutto il resto, secondo me, è palliativo e con effetti di breve durata! Il professor Mario Monti o chi per esso non conta nulla o poco in questo scenario! Speriamo solo che la medicina che si appresta a darci non acceleri il processo già in essere.



Strategia operativa obbligatoria da mettere subito in atto coi propri risparmi: massima diversificazione possibile!

Io sono qui.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> 
> penso che ad oggi come popolo italiano stiamo vivendo una situazione di frustrazione ed impotenza! Qualcuno ci sta spegnendo la luce.…….
> DOBBIAMO APRIRE GLI OCCHI e SUBITO!!!!
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2011)

Il countdown in questa direzione è già in corso: -7 (giorni) ...


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2011)

Reddito minimo garantito. ICI. Rivalutazioni catastali. In pensione più tardi, queste sembrano le anticipazioni della manovra Monti. Aspettiamo le proposte e valuteremo.  Ieri a "Servizio pubblico" le differenze di trattamento delle banche, Ligresti da una parte e i poveri cristi ai quali funzionari che si credono il padreterno tolgono capannoni casa e saluto ai figli perchè non ce la fai a pagare il mutuo. Ah dimenticavo, quando Saviano aveva parlato della mafia a Milano tutti a gridare allo scandalo... Quando cominceremo a incazzarci davvero?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Reddito minimo garantito. ICI. Rivalutazioni catastali. In pensione più tardi, queste sembrano le anticipazioni della manovra Monti. Aspettiamo le proposte e valuteremo.  Ieri a "Servizio pubblico" le differenze di trattamento delle banche, Ligresti da una parte e i poveri cristi ai quali funzionari che si credono il padreterno tolgono capannoni casa e saluto ai figli perchè non ce la fai a pagare il mutuo. Ah dimenticavo, quando Saviano aveva parlato della mafia a Milano tutti a gridare allo scandalo... *Quando cominceremo a incazzarci davvero*?


Mai.

L'altro giorno ho esposta la mia radicale ed estrema cura durante una discussione con un amico dell'opinione elastica (nel senso quando gli fa comodo) e mi ha praticamente fatto capire che per eliminare le mafie ci vorrebbero più carceri che case. L'unica via di uscita, secondo lui, sarebbe un governo europeo. Ma a questo punto mi è venuto un dubbio. E' possibile che praticamente tutti parlano contro e in realtà sono pro?

Sarà questo il motivo. Altrimenti, anche se fossero 20 della mala su 100, il modo si avrebbe trovato da un po' di tempo. Anche al costo di stiparli sui isolotti in mezzo al mare.


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mai.
> 
> L'altro giorno ho esposta la mia radicale ed estrema cura durante una discussione con un amico dell'opinione elastica (nel senso quando gli fa comodo) e mi ha praticamente fatto capire che per eliminare le mafie ci vorrebbero più carceri che case. L'unica via di uscita, secondo lui, sarebbe un governo europeo. Ma a questo punto mi è venuto un dubbio. *E' possibile che praticamente tutti parlano contro e in realtà sono pro*?
> 
> Sarà questo il motivo. Altrimenti, anche se fossero 20 della mala su 100, il modo si avrebbe trovato da un po' di tempo. Anche al costo di stiparli sui isolotti in mezzo al mare.


Bisognerebbe cominciare da noi stessi, dalla nostra realtà quotidiana. Ma ti prendono sempre per visionario, per utopista. Fanno tutti così, che devo cominciare proprio io? Guarda tizio caio sempronio. La colpa sta sempre da qualche altra parte.


----------



## La Bannata (2 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe cominciare da noi stessi, dalla nostra realtà quotidiana. Ma ti prendono sempre per visionario, per utopista. Fanno tutti così, che devo cominciare proprio io? Guarda tizio caio sempronio. La colpa sta sempre da qualche altra parte.



MK ma tu Santoro lo segui piu'?

Mari'


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> MK ma tu Santoro lo segui piu'?
> 
> Mari'


Appuntamento imperdibile del giovedì sera. Certo che lo seguo. E ho cominciato anche a leggere Il fatto oltre a Repubblica.


----------



## La Bannata (2 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Appuntamento imperdibile del giovedì sera. Certo che lo seguo. E ho cominciato anche a leggere Il fatto oltre a Repubblica.



OOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!


Mari'


----------



## La Bannata (2 Dicembre 2011)

*Comunque questo e' il suo sito*

http://www.serviziopubblico.it/

Tanto per tenersi informati 

Mari'


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> http://www.serviziopubblico.it/
> 
> Tanto per tenersi informati
> 
> Mari'


:up: Marì ma hai visto ieri sera? Brunetta che citava Brecht...


----------



## La Bannata (2 Dicembre 2011)

*Echemeloperdevo? ahahah*



MK ha detto:


> :up: Marì ma hai visto ieri sera? Brunetta che citava Brecht...



Che figura di merda con Cofferati

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmTxk1_VUUY&feature=player_embedded


Mari'


----------



## La Bannata (4 Dicembre 2011)

*Sora Cesira non poteva mancare*

Italian rhapsody - La Sora Cesira 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24Q7yjn7msw&feature=player_embedded

ahahah!


Mari'


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

*E adesso che la manovra*

è nata, che ne dite? Il reddito minimo garantito dov'è finito? Me lo sono sognata? La tassazione sulle rendite finanziarie? Le tasse sui beni di lusso? Una tassa sull'I-Phone no? Mi sa che ben poco cambierà.


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> è nata, che ne dite? Il reddito minimo garantito dov'è finito? Me lo sono sognata? La tassazione sulle rendite finanziarie? Le tasse sui beni di lusso? Una tassa sull'I-Phone no? Mi sa che ben poco cambierà.


Dai però hanno tassato gli elicotteri, al giorno d'oggi chi non ne ha uno in garage?


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Dai però hanno tassato gli elicotteri, al giorno d'oggi chi non ne ha uno in garage?


 questa non la sapevo, sono giorni convulsi non riesco a fare tutto... Però a Radio Popolare parlavano delle spese per gli armamenti ad esempio. Che ovviamente non si toccano.


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> questa non la sapevo, sono giorni convulsi non riesco a fare tutto... Però a Radio Popolare parlavano delle spese per gli armamenti ad esempio. Che ovviamente non si toccano.


Ma credo che porterò il mio elicottero in qualche paradiso fiscale, tipo le isole Cayman.
La chiamavano manovra lacrime e sangue, ma come ha detto qualcuno di lacrime gli italiani non ne hanno più, le hanno già versate tutte, e sono diventati pure anemici


----------



## La Bannata (8 Dicembre 2011)

*Grande come sempre la Sora Cesira*

Ici de Mario - La Sora Cesira 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K1k5HCLlFv8


ahahah 


Mari'


----------

